# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Καζανάκι αέρα

## perojohn

Γεια σας,

Εσπασε το κουμπί από το καζανάκι, οπότε πήρα ένα καινούργιο και επί τη ευκαιρία πήρα νέα φούσκα, λάστιχο  κουμπιού και τη μαύρη μικρή φούσκα να τα αλλάξω. Ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες στο video

Πριν κλείσω το καπάκι από το καζανάκι, το δοκίμασα και όλα καλά
Με το που στερέωσα το μπουτόν στο καπάκι και το έκλεισα, δε δουλεύει. Πατώντας το κουμπί κάνει ένα "τζούφιο" ήχο σαν να χάνεται ο αέρας!

Εχω κάνει πολλές δοκιμές, χωρίς το καπάκι από το καζανάκι το σύστημα δουλεύει κανονικά. Μόλις όμως βιδώσω το μπουτόν στο καπάκι και κλείσω το καζανάκι, τα ίδια...

Καμιά ιδέα;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## panagiwtis

Καλό θα ήταν να ανεβάσεις μερικές φωτογραφίες για να μπορέσει κάποιος να σε βοηθήσει. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρίσκει το μπουτόν μόλις το κλείνεις με τη φούσκα από κάτω.

----------


## xsterg

καπου διπλωνει το σωληνακι του αερα απο το κουμπι.

----------


## gep58

ή μήπως είναι κάπου ραγισμένος ο κύλινδρος του μπουτον και με το βίδωμα ανοίγει το ράγισμα και χάνει τον αέρα?

----------


## perojohn

Καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις ιδέες σας.
Το μπουτόν είναι καινούργιο, το σωληνάκι το τριπλοτσέκαρα πριν κλείσω το καπάκι...

Τέλος πάντων, αφού είδα κι αποείδα, έβγαλα τη καινούργια μικρή φούσκα και έβαλα τη παλιά, η οποία ίσως είναι μισό πόντο πιο ψηλή (φαρδιά) και το πρόβλημα λύθηκε!!!

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## gep58

Αφού έγινε εντάξει αλλά περίεργο είναι... τι σχέση έχει το μέγεθος της φούσκας με το κλείσιμο του καπακιού και δεν δούλευε?
Δεν έφτανε η ποσότητα του αέρα άραγε λόγω μικρότερης κίνησης του εμβόλου του μπουτόν μετά το βίδωμα?
Από την άλλη όμως γράφεις ότι είναι μικρότερη η καινούργια φούσκα που έβαλες που λογικά χρειάζεται λιγότερη ποσότητα αέρα για να σηκωθεί.... Τέλος πάντων...

----------


## georgis

99% έβρισκε στο βαρελάκι που είναι το κουμπί όταν σηκωνωταν η φούσκα.

----------

